# المسيح هو الله (لانه الإبن) ...؟؟



## انصار المصطفى (2 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

قرأت رد الاخ *Molka Molkan* في سؤال احد الاخوة هل المسيح إله ام رسول؟؟ 

فكان الرد 




> المسيح هو الله (لانه الإبن) وهو رسول (لأنه رسول الآب في التجسد)..



هل افهم من ردك اخي Molka ....ان المسيح إله لانه الإبن ؟؟؟؟ ...هل كان المسيح هو ابن الله الوحيد ؟؟؟ الم يذكر الكتاب المقدس ان داود و أدم و سليمان ابناء الله ايضاً ...؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (2 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قرأت رد الاخ *Molka Molkan* في سؤال احد الاخوة هل المسيح إله ام رسول؟؟
> 
> ...



نعم , سبب من اسباب الدلالة على الوهية المسيح أنه هو ابن الله الوحيد كما يقول الكتاب :
Joh 3:18  الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد. 

اما بالنسبة لبنوة آدم و داود و سليمان , فبنوة البشر لله , تختلف عن بنوة أقنوم الابن للآب

وإلا ففسرى لى , كيف يقول الكتاب انه ابن الله الوحيد ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2012)

لا اعرف هل هى صدفة ام أنه ترتيب من الرب، انا من ثلاثة ايام اريد كتابة موضوع في هذا الشأن، إبن الله هو الله، ولكن دعينا نبدأ، أحضري لي كل من قيل عنهم أنهم أبناء الله ، إبن الله...إلخ، لأريكي كيف في البداية ان المبدأ ساقط..

سأنتظرك..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

*رااااااااااااااااائع متابع
*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (2 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> نعم , سبب من اسباب الدلالة على الوهية المسيح أنه هو ابن الله الوحيد كما يقول الكتاب :
> Joh 3:18 الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.
> 
> اما بالنسبة لبنوة آدم و داود و سليمان , فبنوة البشر لله , تختلف عن بنوة أقنوم الابن للآب
> ...



مفروض انت من تفسرلي لماذا يذكر الكتاب المقدس ان ادم و وووو ابنائة ...بل جاء في الكتاب المقدس ا ن  أفرايم ابن الله البكر و قال ايضاً ان اسرائيل ابنة البكر ايضاً ؟؟؟ فكيف يكون الابن الوحيد وفي نفس الوقت يذكر ان لله ابناء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 




> لا اعرف هل هى صدفة ام أنه ترتيب من الرب، انا من ثلاثة ايام اريد كتابة موضوع في هذا الشأن، إبن الله هو الله، ولكن دعينا نبدأ، أحضري لي كل من قيل عنهم أنهم أبناء الله ، إبن الله...إلخ، لأريكي كيف في البداية ان المبدأ ساقط..
> 
> سأنتظرك..



اولاً ياريت تبدا بتعريف كلمة ابن و معناها في الكتاب المقدس حتى افهم كيف يقول الكتاب المقدس الابن الوحيد و في نفس الوقت يذكر الكتاب المقدس ان لله ابناء و ليس ابن وحيد هل هذا تناقض ...بعد ذلك  نبدأ بآدم عليه السلام.. ...اتفقناً


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2012)

> اولاً  ياريت تبدا بتعريف كلمة ابن و معناها في الكتاب المقدس حتى افهم كيف يقول  الكتاب المقدس الابن الوحيد و في نفس الوقت يذكر الكتاب المقدس ان لله  ابناء و ليس ابن وحيد هل هذا تناقض ...بعد ذلك  نبدأ بآدم عليه السلام..  ...اتفقناً


لم نتفق، انا اتكلم عن ابن الله، ابناء الله..، احضري لي كل من سموا بهذا الإسم..


----------



## Abdel Messih (2 يوليو 2012)

> مفروض انت من تفسرلي  لماذا يذكر الكتاب المقدس ان ادم و وووو ابنائة ...بل جاء في الكتاب  المقدس ا ن  أفرايم ابن الله البكر و قال ايضاً ان اسرائيل ابنة البكر  ايضاً ؟؟؟ فكيف يكون الابن الوحيد وفي نفس الوقت يذكر ان لله ابناء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


طيب يا عزيزى أقنوم الابن هو ابن الله الوحيد أو ابن الآب الوحيد المولود منه بالطبيعة أما نحن فمولودين من الله بالتبنى
فالابن الذى بالطبيعة له نفس جوهر أبيه , كما أن ابن الانسان يأتى الابن من نفس جوهر أبيه , أما نحن ( ابناء الله ) فنحن ابناء الله بالتبنى و ليس بالطبيعة



> في نفس الوقت يذكر الكتاب المقدس ان لله ابناء و ليس ابن وحيد هل هذا تناقض


لا ليس تناقض فلله ابناء بالتبنى و ابن وحيد بالطبيعة أى أقنوم الكلمة


----------



## انصار المصطفى (2 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لم نتفق، انا اتكلم عن ابن الله، ابناء الله..، احضري لي كل من سموا بهذا الإسم..



ليش لم نتفق و انا كماان اتكلم عن ابن و ابناء الله ...........:t9:

طيب قبل ما اعرض النصوص الي بيذكر فيها ان فلان ابن الله لازم اولا نفهم ماذا يقصد بلفظ ابن الله و ابناء الله في الكتاب المقدس و لماذا نقول عن السيد المسيح هو إله لان  الكتاب المقدس يقول عنه  ابن الله بينما لا نقول عن آدم او أفرايم إله  رغم ان الكتاب المقدس كذلك يقول عنهم ....ابن الله 

بعد ما توضح المقصود بكلمة ابن /أبناء الله ...نبدأ بآدم عليه السلام   لوقا 3 : 38 (بن انوش بن شيت بن آدم *ابن الله* )


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2012)

*ببساطة المسيح وصف " بالابن الوحيد الجنس " 

هو الابن الحقيقى الوحيد للاب بجنسه لانه مولود منه

اما الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يدعوا اولاد الله 

فنحن نلنا التبنى والبنوية الالهية من خلال الايمان بالابن الحقيقى الوحيد للاب  
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (2 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> طيب يا عزيزى أقنوم الابن هو ابن الله الوحيد أو ابن الآب الوحيد المولود منه بالطبيعة أما نحن فمولودين من الله بالتبنى
> فالابن الذى بالطبيعة له نفس جوهر أبيه , كما أن ابن الانسان يأتى الابن من نفس جوهر أبيه , أما نحن ( ابناء الله ) فنحن ابناء الله بالتبنى و ليس بالطبيعة
> 
> 
> لا ليس تناقض فلله ابناء بالتبنى و ابن وحيد بالطبيعة أى أقنوم الكلمة


 
ممكن النص الي بيقول ان المسيح ابن الله بالطبيعة بينما  البقية مولودين بالتبني ...؟


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2012)

*لفظة مونوجنيس الموصوف بيها الابن  
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ممكن النص الي بيقول ان المسيح ابن الله بالطبيعة بينما  البقية مولودين بالتبني ...؟


*+طيب يعنى لما يقول الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح رب ويرجع يقول الله واحد ويقول ان الكلمة كان الله .
+اليس هذا يعنى مساواة الابن للآب فى اللاهوت الواحد حيث لاتعدديه فى الكتاب المقدس؟
+لما يعلن الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح هو ابن الله الوحيد ويذكر اننا ابناء الله اليس فى هذا دعوة صريحة وواضحة للتفرقه بين نوعى البنوه والا فما داعى التشديد على كلمة الوحيد.
+هل من المنطقى ان نطلب ان يأتى نصا بعينه فى الكتاب المقدس والا كان المضمون المفهوم من باقى النصوص مجتمعه خاطئ؟*


----------



## Abdel Messih (2 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ممكن النص الي بيقول ان المسيح ابن الله بالطبيعة بينما  البقية مولودين بالتبني ...؟



طيب يا عزيزى أتفضل :
Rom 8:15  إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضا للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ: «يا أبا الآب!». 

و يقول اننا ولدنا فى المسيح :
1Co 4:15  لأنه وإن كان لكم ربوات من المرشدين في المسيح لكن ليس آباء كثيرون. لأني أنا ولدتكم في المسيح يسوع بالإنجيل. 

فإذاً نحن نولد بالتبنى من الله فى المسيح يسوع

و لكن اذا كان المسيح مولود من الله بالتبنى و ليس بالطبيعة , كيف سيولد المسيح فى نفسه كما نولد نحن فيه ؟

أيضاً نرى ان الكتاب حينما يتكلم عن ولادة الابن يتكلم عن هذه الولادة بصفة خاصة كما فى :

Psa 2:7  إني أخبر من جهة قضاء الرب. قال لي: [أنت ابني. أنا اليوم ولدتك. 
Psa 2:8  اسألني فأعطيك الأمم ميراثا لك وأقاصي الأرض ملكا لك. 
Psa 2:9  تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد. مثل إناء خزاف تكسرهم]. 

إنه أيضاً يقول ان هذا الابن الذى ولده بصفة خاصة يرث الأمم و أقاصى الأرض !!
كيف يرث ابن مولود بالتبنى مثل هذا ؟ كيف أصلاً للابن بالتبنى أن يرث ما هو ليس له بالطبيعة ؟

حتّى اننا نراه فى موضع آخر يقول للآب :
Joh 17:10  وكل ما هو لي فهو لك وما هو لك فهو لي وأنا ممجد فيهم. 

و أما حينما يتكلم الكتاب عن اننا نحن ابناء الله فإنه يقول :

Psa 82:6  أنا قلت إنكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. 
Psa 82:7  لكن مثل الناس تموتون وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون. 

أترى الفرق ؟
الآلهة او ابناء الله الذين هم بالتبنى يموتون و أما الذى هو مولود بالطبيعة فإنه يأخذ الأمم و أقاصى الأرض ميراثاً له

أيضاً نحن مولودين بمشيئة الآب :
Jas 1:18  شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه. 

و لكن هل أقنوم الابن مولود من الآب بمشيئة الآب ؟
الاجابة هى لا , أتعلم لماذا ؟ لأنه هو مشيئة و أرادة الآب

فإننا نرى فى هذا العدد ان الكتاب يقول :
Heb 1:2  كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه - الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء، الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين. 

و نرى أيضاً فى سفر الرؤية أنه يقول :
Rev 4:11  «أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة، لأنك أنت خلقت كل الأشياء، وهي بإرادتك كائنة وخلقت». 

و بالتالى هو ليس مثل من هم مولودين بالتبنى المولودين بالارادة و المشيئة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يوليو 2012)

من العهد القديم ، علم الله اليهود انهم ابناءه ، وهذا يتضح من " بن ادم بن الله" ، ابن الله بالتبنى ، ولذا قيل 
مزمور 89: 6 لأَنَّهُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ يُعَادِلُ الرَّبَّ. مَنْ يُشْبِهُ الرَّبَّ بَيْنَ أَبْنَاءِ اللهِ؟ 
كلهم مخلوقين ، فمن منهم يشبه الله !؟   - لا أحد

ولكن الله ايضا وضح ان هناك ابن لله واحد وحيد ليس مثله، وهو سيأتى فى ملء الزمن ، وسيكون له السلطان على كل الارض. وهو الله نفسه ويُدعى باسم الرب.

مزمور 2
  Ps 2:7إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ.   Ps 2:8اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ.   Ps 2:9تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ».   Ps 2:10فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ.   Ps 2:11اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ، وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ.   Ps 2:12قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيل يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ.

هذا الابن المنتظر صاحب السلطان هو من اعلن عنه شعياء النبى ، انه هو الله ، وهو الرب بحسب نبوة ارميا النبى
  Isa 9:6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 

  Jer 23:5«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ.   Jer 23:6فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا، وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِنًا، وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا. 

بالمناسبة ، اليهود فهموا تلك النقطة جيدا ، ولهذا سألوا المسيح وقالوا : هل انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحى ! (متى 26: 63)
لماذا اقحموا عبارة (ابن الله) فى السؤال ، فلو كان الجميع هم ابناء الله، فما فائدة تلك العبارة!؟


هل رأيتى الفرق بين المفهومين يا انصار !؟
انتى مشكلتك مش مع النصوص ، انتى مشكلتك هو انك مش فاهمة ، ازاى الله يكون له ابن !؟ مش كده يا انصار ولا ايه !؟

فى انتظار اجابتك


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2012)

> طيب قبل ما اعرض النصوص الي بيذكر فيها ان فلان ابن الله لازم اولا نفهم ماذا يقصد بلفظ ابن الله و ابناء الله في الكتاب المقدس و  لماذا نقول عن السيد المسيح هو إله لان  الكتاب المقدس يقول عنه  ابن الله  بينما لا نقول عن آدم او أفرايم إله  رغم ان الكتاب المقدس كذلك يقول عنهم  ....ابن الله


امال انا ليه عايز النصوص؟؟؟ طلبك في طلبي ، احضري طلبي ليتم مجاوبة طلبك..



> ممكن النص الي بيقول ان المسيح ابن الله بالطبيعة بينما  البقية مولودين بالتبني ...؟


هذا خروج عن الموضوع في المشاركة الاولى، انتي نقلتي لي كلام وعلقتي عليه بما معناه ان هناك كثيرون دعيوا بأبن الله فلماذا المسيح فقط هو الله وليس كلهم؟
ولهذا اقول لكم احضري من تكلمتي عنهم.. هل سأكرر طلبي كثيرا؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (2 يوليو 2012)

> هذا خروج عن الموضوع في المشاركة الاولى، انتي نقلتي لي كلام وعلقتي عليه بما معناه ان هناك كثيرون دعيوا بأبن الله فلماذا المسيح فقط هو الله وليس كلهم؟



خروج عن الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو الي كتب الرد و انا سئلته ...الان يعني ما ارد على البقية و لا كيف ؟؟..ع العموم انا بحط لك النصوص مثل ما تريد رغم اني كنت افضل اننا نفهم المقصود ...او كنت تقدر تحط النص مع المقصود من كلمة ابن او ابناء ...نبدأ بهذا الانصوص 

 (  بن انوش بن شيت بن آدم ابن الله )....لوقا 3 : 38
: (أنا أبٌ لإسرائيلَ وأفرايمُ بِكْرٌ لي.)....إرميا 31: 9 

( أنا أكونُ لَه أبًا وهوَ يكونُ لي اَبنًا.)....صموئيل الثاني 7: 14


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2012)

جميل أكملي.. ضعي كل النصوص..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 يوليو 2012)

* +++في البدايه توضيح معني كلمه الابن

**وعبارة (الابن) في الكتاب تعنى  											المسيح وحده:* *  وفي هذا يقول السيد المسيح عن نفسه " إن حرركم الابن، فبالحقيقة تكونون أحرارًا"  (يو8: 36).*
*قال هذا يبشرهم بأنه جاء ليحرره من خطاياهم. وقال القديس يوحنا الانجيلى  " من له فله الحياة. ومن ليس له  											ابن الله، فليست له حياة" (1يو5: 12). 
*
*وهكذا جمع في  آية واحدة بين عبارتى الابن وابن الله ليدلا على كائن واحد. وقال أيضًا "ونحن قد  نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصًا للعالم" (1يو4: 14). 
*
*
*
*وعبارة الابن وحدها  تعنى المسيح. وقال  القديس يوحنا المعمدان " الآب يحب الابن، وقد دفع كل شيء في يده.  الذى يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية. والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة، بل يمكث عليه  غضب الله" (يو3: 35، 36). 
*
*
*
*وواضح أن استعمال كلمة (الابن) هنا خاص بالسيد المسيح  وحده، يضاف إليه بركات   الإيمان به، ودفع كل شيء إلى يدية، أي كل سلطان، حتى سلطان  منح الحياة الأبدية. إن المسيح كان يتحدث عن نفسه باعتباره الابن وابن الله.*
*
 *
​ * واليهود كانوا يفهمون هذه البنوة لله بمعناها اللاهوتى:*
*  لذلك لما سألوه في  مجمع السنهدريم هل أنت    المسيح ابن الله وأجاب بالإيجاب. مزق رئيس  الكهنة ثيابة وقال: قد جدف. ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود" (متى26: 65). ويقول  إنجيل  يوحنا " من أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه، لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل  قال أيضًا إن الله أبوة معادلًا نفسه بالله" (يو5: 18). لاهوته هذا كان سبب طلبهم  قلته إذ قالوا له " لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف، فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل  نفسك إلهًا" (يو10: 33). وهذه هي التهمة التي قدموه بها للصلب، وقالوا  لبيلاطس "  لنا ناموس، وحسب  ناموسنا يجب أن يموت، لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله" (يو19: 7). 
*
*
*
*وليست  البنوة العامة تدعو إلى الحكم بالموت، هذه التي يقول فيها  اشعياء النبى " أنت يا رب  أبونا" (اش64: 8). ولكنها البنوة الخاصة التي يفهم منها لاهوته، وأنه معادل لله. *

*
*
*++ أما  	نحن فننتسب لله  	كأبناء، كنوع من التكريم منه لنا وفيض من محبته لنا.*
*أن البشر قد دعوا أبناء الله، ولكن بمعنى آخر غير بنوة المسيح لله. في  سفر  التكوين ود أن " أبناء الله رأوا بنات الناس أنهن حسنات" (تك6: 2). والمقصود بأبناء  الله هنا أبناء شيث وأبناء  أنوش، حينما " ابتدئ أن يدعى باسم الرب" (تك4: 26). 
*
*أما  بنات الناس فهن نسل  قايين. كذلك قال الله في  سفر اشعياء النبى " ربيت بنين ونشأتهم.  أما هم فعصوا على" (اش1: 2). 
*
*وقيل أيضًا في هذا السفر " أنت يا رب أبونا، ولينا" (أش  63: 16). 
*
*وأيضًا " والآن أنت أبونا، نحن * 	[FONT=&quot]  الطين* وأنت جابلنا، وكلنا عمل * *يديك" (اش64:  8).*
* وهذه عبارات عن البنوة، ولكنها صادرة من مخلوقات، ولا تعنى بنوه من جوهر الله.  وورد أيضًا في المزامير " قدموا للرب يا أبناء الله... قدموا الرب "  إسرائيل ابنى  البكر" (خر4: 22). وقال في   سفر الأمثال " يا ابنى أعطنى قلبك" (أم23: 26). وفي  العهد الجديد ندعو لله أبانا في مواضع عديدة جدًا، يكفى منها قولنا في  الصلاة "  أبانا الذي في السموات" (متى5: 9)... وعبارات أبوكم السماوي، وأبوك الذي يرى في  الخفاء... إلخ كثيرة جدًا.*


*++نوع بنوتهم:* 


*++ بنوة البشر هي  بالإيمان، أو المحبة أو التبنى:*
*  أما عن البنوة بالإيمان: فقال الكتاب عن السيد المسيح " وأما كل الذين قبلوه،  فأعطهم سلطانًا أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه" (يو1: 12). فكلمة أبناء  هنا تعنى المؤمنين.*
*
*
*  ++  وأما عن بنوة المحبة: فيقول  القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى " أنظروا أية محبة  أعطانا الآب، حتى ندعى أولاد الله" (1يو3: 1). إذن هو عمل محبة من الله أن يدعونا  أولاده...*
*
*
*  ++ أما عبارة التبنى فقد وردت في (رو8: 23). ومعروف أن الذي يدعى اينًا، وهو ليس  ابنًا حقيقيًا، إنما يكون بالتبنى أو بمفهوم روحى.*
*
*
*بعبارة أخرى: نقول  	أن البشر يدعون أبناء الله فقط من أجل محبة الله لهم وعنايته بهم، وهذه المحبة  	تجتاز الهوة بين الخالق والمخلوق، ولكنها لا تزيلها.*
*
*
*  	والخلاصة: أن بنوة المسيح "بنوة جوهرية"، أما نحن "فبنوتنا تكريمية"، بنوة  	المسيح أزلية، أما بنوتنا فهي زمنية.

*[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2012)

*ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات*​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (3 يوليو 2012)

> *وعبارة (الابن) في الكتاب تعنى المسيح وحده: وفي هذا يقول السيد المسيح عن نفسه "*


*

**امممممممممممممم انت متاكد انها تعني المسيح وحدة ...بس انا قرأت و كانت تعني كل الصالحين و المخلصين و  كمان الانبياء مثل داود و سليمان و كمان آدم عليه السلام ...و اليك النصوص 

1-  خروج 4: 22 وقُلْ لِفِرعَونَ هذا ما قالَ الرّبُّ: ((إِسرائيلُ اَبْني البِكْرُ)))

2- : (إرميا 31: 9 أنا أبٌ لإسرائيلَ وأفرايمُ بِكْرٌ لي.).أفرايم هو ابن الله البكر كما جاء في النص 

3- : (صموئيل الثاني 7: 14 أنا أكونُ لَه أبًا وهوَ يكونُ لي اَبنًا.).سليمان هو ابن الله كما في النص 

4-  ( لوقا 3 : 38 بن انوش بن شيت بن آدم ابن الله )

5-   (مزامير 82: 6 أنا قلتُ أنتُم آلهةٌ وبَنو العليِّ كُلُّكُم.).

6- (متى 5: 45 فتكونوا أبناءَ أبيكُمُ الّذي في السَّماواتِ. ).
7-(متى 5: 48 فكونوا أنتُم كاملينَ، كما أنَّ أباكُمُ السَّماويَّ كامِلٌ.). 

8- (التثنية 14: 1 أنتُم أبناءُ الرّبِّ إلهِكُم ). 

9- (رسالة فيلبي 2: 15 حتّى تكونوا أنقِياءَ لا لَومَ علَيكُم وأبناءَ اللهِ بِلا عَيبٍِ ....).

10-(رسالة يوحنا الأولى 3: 1-2 أنظُروا كم أحَبَّنا الآبُ حتّى نُدعى أبناءَ اللهِ، ونحنُ بِالحقيقَةِ أبناؤُهُ. إذا كانَ العالَمُ لا يَعرِفُنا، فلأنَّهُ لا يَعرِفُ اللهَ. يا أحبّائي، نَحنُ الآنَ أبناءُ اللهِ. ). 
*

*



			وفي هذا يقول السيد المسيح عن نفسه " إن حرركم الابن، فبالحقيقة تكونون أحرارًا" (يو8: 36)." من له فله الحياة. ومن ليس له ابن الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *، فليست له حياة" (1يو5: 12).
> 
> وهكذا جمع في آية واحدة بين عبارتى الابن وابن الله ليدلا على كائن واحد. وقال أيضًا "ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصًا للعالم" (1يو4*


*

**وهذا ليس دليل لانه يقول كذلك عن نفسه ايضاً  انه رسول 
**2-( يوحنا 5 : 37 وَالآبُ نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. .....). 


**3-( يوحنا 7 : 16 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «تَعْلِيمِي لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. )

4-( يوحنا 13 : 16 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ. )

5ـ-( لوقا 4 : 43 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي لِي أَنْ أُبَشِّرَ الْمُدُنَ الأُخَرَ أَيْضاً بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ لأَنِّي لِهَذَا قَدْ أُرْسِلْتُ».) 

6-( يوحنا 14 : 28 لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآبِ لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي. )

7-( يوحنا 8 : 40 وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ. )

8-( مرقس 7 : 7 وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ. )

9-( يوحنا 17 : 3 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.) 
10-( يوحنا 11 : 41-42 وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي , وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي».)
11-( متى 26 : 39 ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ»....42 وَصَلَّى قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ لَمْ يُمْكِنْ أَنْ تَعْبُرَ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ إِلاَّ أَنْ أَشْرَبَهَا فَلْتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ». )


12-جاء في( متى 21 : 10 10وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتَجَّتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا قَائِلَةً: «مَنْ هَذَا؟» 11فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ: «هَذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ». )


و يقول عن نفسه ابن الانسان في الإنجيل حسب (متى 24: 44 و25: 31 و26: 24) و غيرها من الايات 

يتبع ....

*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (3 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> جميل أكملي.. ضعي كل النصوص..


 *1-  خروج 4: 22 وقُلْ لِفِرعَونَ هذا ما قالَ الرّبُّ: ((إِسرائيلُ اَبْني البِكْرُ)))

2- : (إرميا 31: 9 أنا أبٌ لإسرائيلَ وأفرايمُ بِكْرٌ لي.).أفرايم هو ابن الله البكر كما جاء في النص 

3- : (صموئيل الثاني 7: 14 أنا أكونُ لَه أبًا وهوَ يكونُ لي اَبنًا.).سليمان هو ابن الله كما في النص 

4- ( لوقا 3 : 38 بن انوش بن شيت بن آدم ابن الله )

5- (مزامير 82: 6 أنا قلتُ أنتُم آلهةٌ وبَنو العليِّ كُلُّكُم.).

6- (متى 5: 45 فتكونوا أبناءَ أبيكُمُ الّذي في السَّماواتِ. ).
7-(متى 5: 48 فكونوا أنتُم كاملينَ، كما أنَّ أباكُمُ السَّماويَّ كامِلٌ.). 

8- (التثنية 14: 1 أنتُم أبناءُ الرّبِّ إلهِكُم ). 

9- (رسالة فيلبي 2: 15 حتّى تكونوا أنقِياءَ لا لَومَ علَيكُم وأبناءَ اللهِ بِلا عَيبٍِ ....).

10-(رسالة يوحنا الأولى 3: 1-2 أنظُروا كم أحَبَّنا الآبُ حتّى نُدعى أبناءَ اللهِ، ونحنُ بِالحقيقَةِ أبناؤُهُ. إذا كانَ العالَمُ لا يَعرِفُنا، فلأنَّهُ لا يَعرِفُ اللهَ. يا أحبّائي، نَحنُ الآنَ أبناءُ اللهِ. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2012)

جميل جدا يا انصار، هل لديك المزيد؟

هناك سؤال، هل اليهود أبناء الله؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (3 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> جميل جدا يا انصار، هل لديك المزيد؟



مش عارفه اذا يوجد المزيد بس هذا الي قرأتها 




> هناك سؤال، هل اليهود أبناء الله؟



نعم اليهود ابناء الله حسب العهد القديم...جاء في تفسير  *1-  خروج 4: 22 وقُلْ لِفِرعَونَ هذا ما قالَ الرّبُّ: ((إِسرائيلُ اَبْني البِكْرُ))) ان اسرائيل الي في النص يقصدبهم شعب اسرائيل =اليهود ....بينما قرأت في مكان اخر ان اسرائيل = يعقوب ...لكن بما اننا في منتدى مسيحي ناخذ بالتفسير يعني يقصد بإسرائيل ..الشعب اليهودي انهم ابناء الله 

كذلك هم ابناء الله من هذا النص ايضاً 

8- (التثنية 14: 1 أنتُم أبناءُ الرّبِّ إلهِكُم ). 

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2012)

> نعم اليهود ابناء الله حسب العهد القديم


جميل جداً..

هل المسيح يهودي أيضاً؟



> جاء في تفسير


رجاء لا تدخلي التفاسير لأني لو ادخلتها لإنتهى موضوعك لانه لن تجدي أحد يقول أن بنوة المسيح للآب هى بنوتنا للآب.. ولذا ابعدي التفاسير فأنا احاورك من الكتاب حاليا..


----------



## انصار المصطفى (3 يوليو 2012)

> هل المسيح يهودي أيضاً؟



نعم كان يهودياً 





> رجاء لا تدخلي التفاسير لأني لو ادخلتها لإنتهى موضوعك لانه لن تجدي أحد يقول أن بنوة المسيح للآب هى بنوتنا للآب.. ولذا ابعدي التفاسير فأنا احاورك من الكتاب حاليا



طيب انا ادخل التفاسير حتى افهم معنى النصوص قبل نقلها


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2012)

> نعم كان يهودياً


ممتاز، إذن لماذا يقول عنه الكتاب:

Joh 20:30  وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه *لم تكتب* في هذا الكتاب. 
Joh 20:31  وأما هذه*فقد كتبت* *لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله* ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه. 

تخيلي ان الكاتب كتب هذا السفر ليقول أن المسيح إبن الله، مع ان المسيح يهودي، واليهود كلهم أبناء الله، فسأوجه إليك أسئلة:

1. طالما المسيح يهودي فهو إبن الله، إذن لماذا يكتب كل هذه الآيات ليؤكد أنه إبن الله؟
2. يتبع..


----------



## Moslim_fa5our (3 يوليو 2012)

*تم حذف موضوعك لأنه قص ولصق والمنتدى والقسم لا يسمحان بالقص واللصق في المواضيع الحوارية.. لا إستجابة لمن خالف القوانين.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2012)

> طيب انا ادخل التفاسير حتى افهم معنى النصوص قبل نقلها


لو هذا هو المبدأ فيمكنك أيضا ان تدخلي التفاسير في النصوص الأخرى التي تقول مثلا أن المسيح هو "إبن الله الوحيد"..


----------



## انصار المصطفى (3 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ممتاز، إذن لماذا يقول عنه الكتاب:
> 
> Joh 20:30 وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه *لم تكتب* في هذا الكتاب.
> Joh 20:31 وأما هذه*فقد كتبت* *لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله* ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه.
> ...



*بنفس المنطق الماذا يقول الله ان اليهودابناءه ويؤكد ان ابنة البكر أفرايمُ ....كذلك يقول و يؤكد انه اباً  لسليمان و ان سليمان ابن له  **(صموئيل الثاني 7: 14 أنا أكونُ لَه أبًا وهوَ يكونُ لي اَبنًا.).



*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (3 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لو هذا هو المبدأ فيمكنك أيضا ان تدخلي التفاسير في النصوص الأخرى التي تقول مثلا أن المسيح هو "إبن الله الوحيد"..


 

لا تفرق لاني هنا سأقف لاقول هل يوجد تناقض ام ماذا ...فكيف يقول ان آدم ابنه ... و كمان يقول ان ا *فرايمُ* ابنة البكر..و يؤكد ان سليمان ابنة  ...ثم يقول ان المسيح ابنة الوحيد  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2012)

> *بنفس المنطق الماذا يقول الله ان اليهودابناءه ويؤكد ان ابنة البكر أفرايمُ*


انتي لم تجيبي اصلا لكي تقولي "نفس المنطق" فما هو المنطق اصلا الذي اجبتي به؟

اسرائيل ابنه البكر نعم، ما علاقة هذا باناليهود ابناء الله؟ هنا تم اضافة كلمة "البكر" فهناك تمييز لفظي.. ومن هنا انتفى منطقك لان هناك زيادة..




> *كذلك يقول و يؤكد انه اباً  لسليمان و ان سليمان ابن له  **(صموئيل الثاني 7: 14 أنا أكونُ لَه أبًا وهوَ يكونُ لي اَبنًا.).*


ما علاقة هذا بسؤالي؟

هل فهمتي سؤالي؟

انا اسألك واقول لك، لماذا يكتب الكاتب كل هذا الكتاب ويبرهن بالأدلة والمعجزات والأقوال ان المسيح "ابن الله"! أليس هو يهودي أصلا؟ فكان من الأسهل عليه أن يقول ان المسيح يهودي وانتهت القصة كلها، لانه طالما يهودي إذن فهو إبن الله..


هل سؤالي واضحاً الآن؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2012)

> لا تفرق لاني هنا سأقف لاقول هل يوجد تناقض ام ماذا


لا تفرق، لان هذا ايضا موجود في التفاسير 



> فكيف يقول ان آدم ابنه ... و كمان يقول ان ا *فرايمُ* ابنة البكر..و يؤكد ان سليمان ابنة  ...ثم يقول ان المسيح ابنة الوحيد  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نعم هذا موجود في التفاسير، فلماذت اذن -بحسب منطقك- الحوار؟

كله في التفاسير.....


----------



## انصار المصطفى (3 يوليو 2012)

> انتي لم تجيبي اصلا لكي تقولي "نفس المنطق" فما هو المنطق اصلا الذي اجبتي به؟
> 
> اسرايل ابنه البكر نعم، ما علاقة هذا باناليهود ابناء الله؟ هنا تم اضافة كلمة "البكر" فهناك تمييز لفظي.. ومن هنا انتفى منطقك لان هناك زيادة..
> 
> ...



يا عزيزي انا قلت لك بنفس المنطق يعني زي ما الكاتب ركز على  السيد المسيح ابن الله نلاحظ ايضاً ان الكتاب المقدس ركز على  غيرة مثل داود و سليمان و آدم  ووو 

فمثلاً نجد في النصوص التاليه بنوة داود و سليمان عليهما لسلام ....
المزامير (اصحاح 2)
7 اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب.قال لي انت ابني.انا اليوم ولدتك


سفر صموئيل الثاني (اصحاح 7)
13هو يبني بيتا لاسمي وانا اثبت كرسي مملكته الى الابد.14 انا اكون له ابا وهو يكون لي ابنا.
سفر أخبار الأيام الاول (اصحاح 17)

13 انا اكون له ابا وهو يكون لي ابنا ولا انزع رحمتي عنه كما نزعتها عن الذي كان قبلك. 14 واقيمه في بيتي وملكوتي الى الابد ويكون كرسيه ثابتا الى الابد
هو يبني بيتا لاسمي وهو يكون لي ابنا وانا له ابا واثبت كرسي ملكه على اسرائيل الى الابد.


و من هنا نصل الى ان أسم ابن الله اطلقت على اكثر من شخص رغم ان الكل يعلم ان اليهود ابناء الله لكن تم التركيز ايضاً على اشخاص معين الى جانب المسيح ...ليس هذا فقط ركز على النصوص الي بالون الاحمر لتعرف ان لهم مكانه مختلفه مثل السيد المسيح 

و  لماذا تغفل ان الكاتب كذلك ركز على ان المسيح ابن الانسان ..و كذلك رسول و عبد لله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2012)

> يا  عزيزي انا قلت لك بنفس المنطق يعني زي ما الكاتب ركز على  السيد المسيح  ابن الله نلاحظ ايضاً ان الكتاب المقدس ركز على  غيرة مثل داود و سليمان و  آدم  ووو


وهذا لم اتكلم فيه اصلا!! هل سألتك عن التركيز؟ انا سألت عن كتابة كتاب بسبب اعلان ان يسوع المسيح هو "إبن الله" ، هل لديك شخص آخر تم كتابة كتاب من أجله لهذا السبب؟ لو لديك تفضلي...

انتي تخلطي بين "ذكر شخص" وبين "الكتابة لأجل شخص"..



> فمثلاً نجد في النصوص التاليه بنوة داود و سليمان عليهما لسلام ....
> المزامير (اصحاح 2)
> 7 اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب.قال لي انت ابني.انا اليوم ولدتك


بغض النظر عن الخطأ الموجود، ولكن ايضا انتي لم تفهمي سؤالي وبالتالي كل كلامك خارج عن الإجابة..



> و  من هنا نصل الى ان أسم ابن الله اطلقت على اكثر من شخص رغم ان الكل يعلم  ان اليهود ابناء الله لكن تم التركيز ايضاً على اشخاص معين الى جانب المسيح


مرة أخرى، لم اسألك عن التركيز، فهذا مجرد ذِكر لكني أسألك عن الكتابة لأجل إثبات هذا، بالآيات والأقوال ...إلخ، هذا ما اتكلم فيه، اتمنى ان يكون كلامي واضحاً..




> و  لماذا تغفل ان الكاتب كذلك ركز على ان المسيح ابن الانسان ..و كذلك رسول و عبد لله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هذا يعني انك قرأتي السؤال مرة أخرى وفهمتيه بعدما كتبتي ما كتبتي في نفس المشاركة، والآن هذا خروج عن الموضوع كله، كل هذا نتناقش فيه بعيدا عن موضوعك (إبن الله) فلا تدخلي مصطلحات أخرى في هذا المصطلح لكي تستفيدي من الحوار أو أغلقه أفضل لعدم ضياع وقتك ووقتي..


هل ستجيبي أم انتقل للسؤال الثاني بعدم معرفتك الإجابة؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (4 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وهذا لم اتكلم فيه اصلا!! هل سألتك عن التركيز؟ انا سألت عن كتابة كتاب بسبب اعلان ان يسوع المسيح هو "إبن الله" ، هل لديك شخص آخر تم كتابة كتاب من أجله لهذا السبب؟ لو لديك تفضلي...
> 
> انتي تخلطي بين "ذكر شخص" وبين "الكتابة لأجل شخص"..
> 
> ...



هااا فهمت الان انت تقصد انجيل يوحنا و تتسأل لماذا يوحنا وهو يهودي يكتب انجيل بهدف الايمان بأبن الله ...جميل 

لكن من هو يوحنا ؟؟؟؟

اليس يوحنا احد تلاميذ  يوحنا المعمدان الذي قال و شهد انه رأى ان المسيح ابن الله  "انا قد رأيت وشهدت ان هذا هو ابن الله" (1: 34)..فطبيعي ان التلميذ يتأثر بأستاذة و يكتب انجيل بهدف الايمان بأبن الله .

كذلك يوحنا أحد الرسل الثلاثة، الذين قربهم يسوع و كان اقرب التلاميذ الي السيد المسيح اليه حتى لقب "التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه" (21: 20) وأجلسه بجانبه في الفصح الأخير (23:13-25ذ).
وهو  التلميذ الوحيد الذي رافق السيد المسيح عند صلبه، حتى بقي مع القديسة مريم وحدهما بجواره، فسلم السيد المسيح أمه له قائلا "هو ذا أمك" (يو،26:19).

يعني كان أولًا من تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان وهو الذي عرفه بيسوع، الذي تحول اليه، وهو أصغر التلاميذ سنا ..وهو الذي كان يعلمهم و يقول و يعلن لتلاميذه عن السيد انه المسيح، من فوق (سماوي)، الابن صاحب السلطان من يؤمن به له حياه الابدية (3 : 27 36) و يقول ( قد رأيت وشهدت ان هذا هو ابن الله" فطبيعي و حسب علم النفس ان يتأثر التلميذ بكلام معلمة 

وصلت الاجابه اذا وصلت انتقل للسؤال الثاني


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2012)

يارب صبرني!



> هااا فهمت الان انت تقصد انجيل يوحنا و تتسأل لماذا يوحنا وهو يهودي يكتب انجيل بهدف الايمان بأبن الله ...جميل
> 
> لكن من هو يوحنا ؟؟؟؟
> 
> اليس يوحنا احد تلاميذ  يوحنا المعمدان الذي قال و شهد انه رأى ان المسيح ابن الله  "انا قد رأيت وشهدت ان هذا هو ابن الله" (1: 34)..فطبيعي ان التلميذ يتأثر بأستاذة و يكتب انجيل بهدف الايمان بأبن الله .


أهذا ما فهمتيه؟!!!

بلاش يوحنا خالص، ليه واحد يكتب كتاب عن واحد يثبت فيه بالأدلة والمعجزات والأقوال أنه "إبن الله" في حين أنه طالما معروف انه يهودي فإذن هو ابن الله؟

هل السؤال بالعربية غير واضح لهذه الدرجة؟

يوحنا مين اللي احد تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان؟!!!



> كذلك يوحنا أحد الرسل الثلاثة، الذين قربهم يسوع و كان اقرب التلاميذ الي السيد المسيح اليه حتى لقب "التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه" (21: 20) وأجلسه بجانبه في الفصح الأخير (23:13-25ذ).
> وهو  التلميذ الوحيد الذي رافق السيد المسيح عند صلبه، حتى بقي مع القديسة مريم وحدهما بجواره، فسلم السيد المسيح أمه له قائلا "هو ذا أمك" (يو،26:19).


اه هو، فين الرد على السؤال؟ ليه ما قالش انه يهودي وبكدا يكون ابن الله؟ ليه محتاج يكتب كتاب بالمعجزات عشان يؤكد؟!!!




> يعني كان أولًا من تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان وهو الذي عرفه بيسوع، الذي تحول اليه، وهو أصغر التلاميذ سنا ..وهو الذي كان يعلمهم و يقول و يعلن لتلاميذه عن السيد انه المسيح، من فوق (سماوي)، الابن صاحب السلطان من يؤمن به له حياه الابدية (3 : 27 36) و يقول ( قد رأيت وشهدت ان هذا هو ابن الله" فطبيعي و حسب علم النفس ان يتأثر التلميذ بكلام معلمة


بغض النظر عن كلامك، جميل وممتاز جدا، طالما تأثر بمعلمه وكل المعلمين كمان (ولا تزعلي) ليه يكتب كتاااااااااااااااب عشان يقول يؤكد فيه بالأدلة على شيء يمكن ان يؤكده بمجرد القول انه يهودي؟!!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *امممممممممممممم انت متاكد انها تعني المسيح وحدة ...بس انا قرأت و كانت تعني كل الصالحين و المخلصين و  كمان الانبياء مثل داود و سليمان و كمان آدم عليه السلام ...و اليك النصوص
> 
> 1-  خروج 4: 22 وقُلْ لِفِرعَونَ هذا ما قالَ الرّبُّ: ((إِسرائيلُ اَبْني البِكْرُ)))
> 
> ...



اختي ركزي في الكلام والنصوص لتعرفي الفرق بين التبني والبنوة من الطبيعه اعتقد النصوص واضحه
ركزي  مثلا في الجزء دا

* واليهود كانوا يفهمون هذه البنوة لله بمعناها اللاهوتى:*
*  لذلك لما سألوه في  مجمع السنهدريم هل أنت    المسيح ابن الله وأجاب بالإيجاب. مزق رئيس  الكهنة ثيابة  وقال: قد جدف. ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود" (متى26: 65). ويقول  إنجيل  يوحنا "  من أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه، لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل   قال أيضًا إن الله أبوة معادلًا نفسه بالله" (يو5: 18). لاهوته  هذا كان سبب طلبهم  قلته إذ قالوا له " لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل  تجديف، فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل  نفسك إلهًا" (يو10: 33). وهذه هي التهمة التي  قدموه بها للصلب، وقالوا  لبيلاطس "  لنا ناموس، وحسب  ناموسنا يجب أن يموت، لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله" (يو19: 7). 


وايضا بين هذه النصوص
** وهذه عبارات عن البنوة، ولكنها صادرة من مخلوقات، ولا تعنى بنوه من جوهر الله.  وورد أيضًا في المزامير " قدموا للرب يا أبناء الله... قدموا الرب "  إسرائيل ابنى  البكر" (خر4: 22). وقال في   سفر الأمثال  " يا ابنى أعطنى قلبك" (أم23: 26). وفي  العهد الجديد ندعو لله أبانا في  مواضع عديدة جدًا، يكفى منها قولنا في  الصلاة "  أبانا الذي في السموات"  (متى5: 9)... وعبارات أبوكم السماوي، وأبوك الذي يرى في  الخفاء... إلخ  كثيرة جدًا.*


*++نوع بنوتهم:* 


*++ بنوة البشر هي  بالإيمان، أو المحبة أو التبنى:*
*  أما عن البنوة بالإيمان: فقال الكتاب عن السيد المسيح " وأما كل الذين قبلوه،  فأعطهم سلطانًا أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه" (يو1: 12). فكلمة أبناء  هنا تعنى المؤمنين.*
*
*
*  ++  وأما عن بنوة المحبة: فيقول  القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى " أنظروا أية محبة  أعطانا الآب، حتى ندعى أولاد الله" (1يو3: 1). إذن هو عمل محبة من الله أن يدعونا  أولاده...*
*
*
*  ++ أما عبارة التبنى فقد وردت في (رو8: 23). ومعروف أن الذي يدعى اينًا، وهو ليس  ابنًا حقيقيًا، إنما يكون بالتبنى أو بمفهوم روحى.*
*

اعتقد الفرق واضح بس محتاج منك تركيز

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2012)

(وهذه هى الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية وهذه الحياة هى في ابنه،      من له الإبن فله الحياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة) 

 مفتاح هذه الآية هو فهم المعنى المقصود من عبارة من له الابن


هل تظني يقصد اي شخص او اي ابن ؟ ام هي بنوة معينه ومحدده ابن الله 
هل من له اي الإبن له الحياة؟!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2012)

تم حذف مشاركة حارس العقيدة للأسباب الآتية:

1. الحوار عن كلام انا قلته ونقلته هنا الأخت وبالتالي فالموضوع بيني وبينها حوارياً.
2. لو لديك اي تعقيب او مساعدة، ارسله اليها على الخاص وأنا سأعقلك على ما تكتبه هى.
3. كلامك مشتت جدا ولا يوجد به اجابة ايضا على سؤالي، هو فقط تشتيت.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 يوليو 2012)

هل فهم اليهود من إطلاق ابن الله على السيد المسيح أن المراد به الإله ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> هل فهم اليهود من إطلاق ابن الله على السيد المسيح أن المراد به الإله ؟


طبعاً !!
Joh_5:18  فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضا إن الله أبوه معادلا نفسه بالله.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 يوليو 2012)

* 
فلماذا قالوا له هنا 
متى

27: 43 قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه 

الآن إن أراده لأنه قال أناابن الله

فحملوا الإرادة للذى يقدر 
وحملوا للمسيح التوكل 
وهل الإله يتوكل على أحد ؟!



 
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 يوليو 2012)

> *وهل الإله يتوكل على أحد ؟!*


و هل هم أقتنعوا أنه الله اصلاً لتستدل بأقوالهم على الوهية المسيح ؟!! هم فهموا انه بهذا يُعلن انه مساوى لله , لكن لم يقتنعوا ..
و نرى العدد بالذى قبله :
من إنجيل متّى البشير اصحاح 27 أعداد 42 و 43 :


42. «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ  يُخَلِّصَهَا». إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ  عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ!
43. قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللَّهِ!».​
فهم لم يؤمنوا به و لكنهم فهموا انه أعلن انه الله بالآية التى أوردتها قبلاً و بالآية رقم 42


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندي، الموضوع ليس عن ما تتحدث فيه اصلا، الموضوع عن لفظ إبن الله ولماذا هو يؤكد ألوهية المسيح بينما لا يؤكد ألوهية الآخرين الذين دعوا بهذا اللقب (جدلا)، فلا مجال للتشتيت..
لو اردت الحديث عن نقطة أخرى إفتح موضوعا جديداً.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تم حذف مشاركة حارس العقيدة للأسباب الآتية:
> 
> 1. الحوار عن كلام انا قلته ونقلته هنا الأخت وبالتالي فالموضوع بيني وبينها حوارياً.
> 2. لو لديك اي تعقيب او مساعدة، ارسله اليها على الخاص وأنا سأعقلك على ما تكتبه هى.
> 3. كلامك مشتت جدا ولا يوجد به اجابة ايضا على سؤالي، هو فقط تشتيت.



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآىسفــــــــــــــــة بجــــد اني تأخرت في الرد و متابعة الحوار :flowers:.....لكن كنت حابه اقرأ و ابحث اكثر في الموضوع ..وفيما ورد في مشاركة الاخ اوريجانوس المصري حتى افهم الفرق قبل الانتقال الى الجزء الثاني وهي لفظ إبن الله ولماذا هو يؤكد ألوهية المسيح...كذلك الكهرباء في اليمن مفصوله اغلب الوقت و ما بقدر ادخل إلا في وقت الفراغ في العمل.^_^


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يوليو 2012)

ولا يهمك،، ربنا يباركك


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يوليو 2012)

لا اعلم أيها الأعضاء المسيحيين، إلى متى يتم إستدراجكم وخداعكم لتشتيت الموضوع؟ هل لا أمل في هذا الكلام؟ عندما تقوموا بالرد على شخص فحاولوا ان تقرأوا الموضوع لتعرفوا من ماذا يريد التهرب والتشتيت ولا يريد الجواب، ثم لا تسمحوا بالتشتيت، ألا اقدر أنا ان أقوم بما قمتم به؟ أنا استطيع ولكن ليكن الحوار منظما حتى تخرج هى منه بفائدة على الأقل!



*تم إخفاء كل المشاركات السابقة لكم وليعد الموضوع الى اصله حيث وصل ثم نعيد المشاركات..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يوليو 2012)

أنصار، وصلنا إلى هذه المشاركة ولم ار ردك عليها، ترى هل ستردي أم انك اقتنعتي أن كلامك خطأ؟

			  			#*36*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2012)

عدنا، وفي إنتظار الأخت أنصار المصطفى لتكمل حوارها، ومن أراد مساعدتها عليه بإرسالة مساعدته لها اليها..


----------



## انصار المصطفى (26 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عدنا، وفي إنتظار الأخت أنصار المصطفى لتكمل حوارها، ومن أراد مساعدتها عليه بإرسالة مساعدته لها اليها.. [/QUOTE]
> 
> ههههههههههههه هو الموضوع رجع مش كان اتحذف ؟؟؟؟؟ و  حلوة من اراد مساعدتها عليه بإرسالة مساعدته لها :scenic:...لماذا لا تترك الحوار مفتوح ....ع العموم لي عودة لكن يوم السبت لان النت في البيت مفصول و ما رح  يرجع إلا يوم السبت و انا اكلمك الان من الشغل و بكرة إجازة ...اشوفك على خير  ^_^


----------



## انصار المصطفى (26 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا اعلم أيها الأعضاء المسيحيين، إلى متى يتم إستدراجكم وخداعكم لتشتيت الموضوع؟ هل لا أمل في هذا الكلام؟ عندما تقوموا بالرد على شخص فحاولوا ان تقرأوا الموضوع لتعرفوا من ماذا يريد التهرب والتشتيت ولا يريد الجواب، ثم لا تسمحوا بالتشتيت، ألا اقدر أنا ان أقوم بما قمتم به؟ أنا استطيع ولكن ليكن الحوار منظما حتى تخرج هى منه بفائدة على الأقل!
> 
> 
> 
> *تم إخفاء كل المشاركات السابقة لكم وليعد الموضوع الى اصله حيث وصل ثم نعيد المشاركات..*



ياااااااااااااريت عندما نعود للحوار لا تجلس تحذف الردود او تخفيها لان كل الردود التي تم حذفها متعلقه بالموضوع و ليس خروج ...يعني نحن نتعب ونقرأ و نكتب رد و انت بكل سهوله تحذفها .... اتفقنا :flowers:


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يوليو 2012)

> ياااااااااااااريت  عندما نعود للحوار لا تجلس تحذف الردود او تخفيها لان كل الردود التي تم  حذفها متعلقه بالموضوع و ليس خروج ...يعني نحن نتعب ونقرأ و نكتب رد و انت  بكل سهوله تحذفها .... اتفقنا :flowers:



المنتدى لا يسير على هواكي، ما تم حذفه، إما تشتيت عن الذي وصلنا اليه انا وانتي (حيث انك المشتكية وحيث اني المشتكى ضده حوارياً) فالتشتيت لن يحدث وهذا من واجبي، كمشرف أولا، ومحاور ثانياً،

المهم، هل ستردي أم ان هذا أكثر ما عندك؟
باالمناسبة، يبدو ان العضو حارس العقيدة لديه ما يريد قوله في الموضوع، فياريت تطلبي منه ان يعطيكي ما يريده ولو اقتنعتي به ضعيه على مسئوليتك، ولكن سأحاسبك عليك انتي طالما اقتنعتي به وليس هو..



المهم، هل ستردي؟


----------



## حارس العقيدة (26 يوليو 2012)

طالما الحوار ثنائي لماذا نجده في قسم الرد على الشبهات ولا نجده في قسم الحوار الثنائي؟!!
طالما الحوار ثنائي لماذا نجد الأصدقاء المسيحيين يشاركون في الموضوع ؟!!
ولا حلال لكم حرام علينا


----------



## حارس العقيدة (26 يوليو 2012)

صحيح انت عارف كمان ان خاصية الرسائل الخاصة عندها تم تعطيلها والأخت كاتبة شكوى في قسم الشكاوى وتم رفض شكواها
ولا تعتقد اني هارسل لها بالموجات فوق المنتدياتية


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يوليو 2012)

> طالما الحوار ثنائي لماذا نجده في قسم الرد على الشبهات ولا نجده في قسم الحوار الثنائي؟!!
> طالما الحوار ثنائي لماذا نجد الأصدقاء المسيحيين يشاركون في الموضوع ؟!!
> ولا حلال لكم حرام علينا



انا قد أوضحت لك السبب الذي أمنعك لأجله، ولكي لا أظلمك، فقلت لك لو لك مشاركة تراها قوية ارسلها للأخت وسوف ارد عليها على الرحب والسعة، ولكي لا تقول أننا نخاف من المشاركة فنحذفها، فقلت لك صورها لكي تزيل من عقلك الأوهام الموجودة فيه اننا نحذف المشاركات القوية!!

فما الذي يمنعك من ان تفعل ما أقول لك؟ بسيطة، ارسل لها مشاركتك وقل لها ان تضعها كما هى بحروفها وسوف اريك انها لا تستحق النظر اليها فضلا عن النقد! لكن ان تخالف ما اقول، هذا صدقني لن يحدث على الإطلاق بدون حذفها او ايقافك، فأنا لا امل على الإطلاق..



> صحيح انت عارف كمان ان خاصية الرسائل الخاصة عندها تم تعطيلها والأخت كاتبة شكوى في قسم الشكاوى وتم رفض شكواها
> ولا تعتقد اني هارسل لها بالموجات فوق المنتدياتية


عندك حق، انا فعلا كنت نسيت هذا الأمر، لكن رسائل الزوار مازالت موجودة لديها، راسلها عليها.. وإن وافقت على مشاركتك وعقلتها سأرد عليها..

جميل كدا؟


----------



## michel i (26 يوليو 2012)

ان تمعنى في هذه الآيه نجد ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد له المجد
    [SIZE=-2]27قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن. [SIZE=-2]28[/SIZE]واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امراة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه[/SIZE]


----------



## ++Narawas++ (26 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع مكرر وأسئلة مكررة يا أختي راجعي الموضوع السابقة

أبناء الله بنوة تشريفية تطلق على المؤمنين والملائكة* *

الرد على شبهة: "إبن ألله" في الكتاب المقدس لا تدل على الألوهية*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يوليو 2012)

*نفسى افهم حاجة واحدة ايه اللى اتقال فى الموضوع دا من اول مشاركة فيه لغاية الصفحة السادسة

ادونى كلمة واحدة فدنا بيها القارئ 
*


----------



## حارس العقيدة (26 يوليو 2012)

لم ترد على كلامي .. لماذا تقول الحوار ثنائي رغم أن مداخلات اخوانك مالية الموضوع؟!


> فما الذي يمنعك من ان تفعل ما أقول لك؟ بسيطة، ارسل لها مشاركتك وقل لها ان تضعها كما هى بحروفها وسوف اريك انها لا تستحق النظر اليها فضلا عن النقد! لكن ان تخالف ما اقول، هذا صدقني لن يحدث على الإطلاق بدون حذفها او ايقافك، فأنا لا امل على الإطلاق..


وليه نمشي بمبدأ ودنك منين ياجحا؟!
ما الفرق بين كتابتي لها وكتابة الأخت لها؟!! ممكن تقولنا الفرق


> عندك حق، انا فعلا كنت نسيت هذا الأمر، لكن رسائل الزوار مازالت موجودة لديها، راسلها عليها.. وإن وافقت على مشاركتك وعقلتها سأرد عليها..



جميل كدا؟
دخلت ملقتش رسائل الزوار .. لكن ممكن اعرف الفرق بين كتابتي للمداخلة وكتابة الأخت لها طالما ستنشر وترد عليها ؟!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

> لم ترد على كلامي .. لماذا تقول الحوار ثنائي رغم أن مداخلات اخوانك مالية الموضوع؟!



بل رددت على كلامك وانت لا تفهم اين الرد!

الحوار ثنائي لا اقصد بها أنه يكون في قسم القسم الخاص، بل أقصد بها أنها عندما فتحت الموضوع كان من عضوة إلى عضو (2)، وبالتالي لن يتشتت الموضوع من اي عضو آخر، ولهذا حذفت لها مداخلات مع مداخلات من أعضاء آخرين مسيحيين، ولن أسمح لهم ولا لك بتشتيت الموضوع ليظل الحوار "ثنائي"..



> وليه نمشي بمبدأ ودنك منين ياجحا؟!


لثلاثة أسباب:
1. ان الحوار ثنائي.
2. أنك لو لم تفعل هذا وكررت ما تم حذفه سيتم طردك غير مأسوف عليك.
3. أن العضوة تتهرب أصلا من مشاركاتي الأخيرة كلها، فلا تجب عليها وتجب على مشاركات المسيحيين الآخرين ، وهذا لن يحدث، وبالتالي لو كانت تتهرب لأجل صعوبة الجواب، وانت ترى ان جوابك قوي صحيح، فعندما تعطيه لها ستضعه هى مقتنعة به، فأقوم انا بالرد عليه.


هذا مع تحفظي على "ودنك منين يا جحا".



> ما الفرق بين كتابتي لها وكتابة الأخت لها؟!! ممكن تقولنا الفرق


الفرق أنها من فتحت الموضوع ولهذا عليه أن تنتهي الفكرة عندها، إما بالإثبات او النفي، وطالما ان هذا ليس كلامها فلن تهتم به.

ولا ادري اين المشكلة أيضاُ إلى الآن في ان ترسل لها ما تريد وضعه!!



> دخلت ملقتش رسائل الزوار ..


كيف لم تجدها؟ هذا يمكن لأنك كنت مطرود وعضويتك عادت للعضوية العادية، فانتظر عندما تكون عضوا نشيطاً..



> لكن ممكن اعرف الفرق بين كتابتي للمداخلة وكتابة الأخت لها طالما ستنشر وترد عليها ؟!!


لمرة أخرى الرد: الفرق انها من فتحت الموضوع والسؤال كان موجه لها هى بشخصها لكن انت لم يوجه اليك السؤال في موضوع لم تفتحه أصلاً...



ملحوظة: لو لك إعتراض ضعه في قسم الشكاوى وليس في الموضوع، هذا يكفي تشتيتا للموضوع، وبالطبع كل هذه المداخلات سيتم حذفها لكي لا تشغل القاريء بالأمور الإدارية في وسط الموضوع الحواري (وطبعا لو عايز تصورها صورها)


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

من الممتع أن تجد انصار المصطفي تعطي تقيماُ لحارس العقيدة وترد على الأعضاء الآخرين، أي انها متابعة للموضوع ،ولا تستطيع الرد على سؤالي البسيط


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> من الممتع أن تجد انصار المصطفي تعطي تقيماُ لحارس العقيدة وترد على الأعضاء الآخرين، أي انها متابعة للموضوع ،ولا تستطيع الرد على سؤالي البسيط



ليس لاني لا اسطيع الرد بل حتى ارى الى اين سوف تصل مع اخي حارس العقيدة ما حبيت اقطع حواركم 


نعود للموضوع و صلنا للمشاركة رقم 36 



> بغض  النظر عن كلامك، جميل وممتاز جدا، طالما تأثر بمعلمه وكل المعلمين كمان  (ولا تزعلي) ليه يكتب كتاااااااااااااااب عشان يقول يؤكد فيه بالأدلة على  شيء يمكن ان يؤكده بمجرد القول انه يهودي؟!!!



ليه طيب .... انا قلتلك ردي ممكن تفسر لنا انت؟؟؟؟...يعني مش معقول نعتبراحد آله لمجرد ان فلان اهتم به و كتب عنه كتاب :thnk0001:


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

> ليس لاني لا اسطيع الرد بل حتى ارى الى اين سوف تصل مع اخي حارس العقيدة ما حبيت اقطع حواركم


لو كان ليس لعدم إستطاعتك لكنتي أجبتي 
واما حجتك فهى واهية لان سؤالي كان قبل تدخل حارس العقيدة أصلا، وبالتالي لم يكن هو موجودا لكي تنتظري أن انتهي معه 

اين الجواب؟


> ليه طيب .... انا قلتلك ردي ممكن تفسر لنا انت؟؟؟؟


انا اللي بسأل!، انتي لم تقولي رد، انتي رددتي على كلام آخر تماماً..



> يعني مش معقول نعتبراحد آله لمجرد ان فلان اهتم به و كتب عنه كتاب :thnk0001:


أهلا وسهلاً، أرجو ان تكفي عن التشتيت بهذه الكلمات التي لم يقلها أحد.



أين ردك؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يوليو 2012)

> لو كان ليس لعدم إستطاعتك لكنتي أجبتي
> واما حجتك فهى واهية لان سؤالي كان قبل تدخل حارس العقيدة أصلا، وبالتالي لم يكن هو موجودا لكي تنتظري أن انتهي معه



انت عارف ان الموضوع اختفى و عندما دخلت وجدتك انت و حارس العقيدة تتحاورو ...يلا ا علينا نعود للحوار 
 



> اين الجواب؟



قلت لك الاجابه و لم تعجبك لهذا لا يوجد لدي تفسير اخر لسبب كتابه يوحنا كتاب خاص ببنوة السيد المسيح لله غيرها لهذا انتقل لسؤال الاخر او نقطه اخرى  



> لانه من تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان وهو الذي عرفه بيسوع، الذي تحول اليه، وهو أصغر التلاميذ سنا ..وهو الذي كان يعلمهم و يقول و يعلن لتلاميذه عن السيد انه المسيح، من فوق (سماوي)، الابن صاحب السلطان من يؤمن به له حياه الابدية (3 : 27 36) و يقول ( قد رأيت وشهدت ان هذا هو ابن الله" فطبيعي و حسب علم النفس ان يتأثر التلميذ بكلام معلمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

> انت عارف ان الموضوع اختفى و عندما دخلت وجدتك انت و حارس العقيدة تتحاورو ...يلا ا علينا نعود للحوار


وسؤالي كان قبل إخفاء الموضوع أيضاً 



> قلت لك الاجابه  و لم تعجبك لهذا لا يوجد لدي تفسير اخر لسبب كتابه يوحنا كتاب خاص ببنوة  السيد المسيح لله غيرها لهذا انتقل لسؤال الاخر او نقطه اخرى


لم تقولي إجابة، انتي قلتي كلاما لا علاقة له بالسؤال، وعليه فكررت لك السؤال.. وها انا اطالبك بالجواب ..

سؤال جانبي: هل اليهود مؤمنون أن يسوع يهودي؟


----------



## حارس العقيدة (27 يوليو 2012)

> فانتظر عندما تكون عضوا نشيطاً..


 لا تعليق


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

> لا تعليق


مرة أخرى ترد بمشاركة في موضوع كهذه، لن يكن لك تعليق فعلا فيما بعد 
إن كنت لا تملك تعليقاً فلا تكتب..



المهم، أين أنصار؟!


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وسؤالي كان قبل إخفاء الموضوع أيضاً
> 
> 
> لم تقولي إجابة، انتي قلتي كلاما لا علاقة له بالسؤال، وعليه فكررت لك السؤال.. وها انا اطالبك بالجواب ..
> ...



هههههههههههههههه نحن بندور في حلقه مغلقه ....قلت لك ايوة لان يسوع يهودي بتقولي و لماذا يألف كتاب عن بنوة السيد المسيح وهو يهودي و كل يهودي ابن الله بقولك لان اليهود صحيح ابناء الله لكن ابناء الله درجات كما فهمت ....حيث نجد ان ادم و يعقوب و سليمان ابناء الله لكن منزلتهم اعلى من ابناء الله اليهود الناس العاديين لانهم حملوا رساله الله  ....و السيد المسيح منزلته نفس منزله رسل الله يعقوب و سليمان ...و يوحنا لانه يعلم ان بنوة السيد المسيح ليست نفس بنوة ابناء الله اليهود المؤمنون ...حيث ان اليهود ابناء الله لانهم مؤمنين بينما السيد المسيح رسول الله و بنوتة تكون اعلى نزله و لانه تأثر بكلام معلمة الذي كان يعلمه و يقول و يعلن لتلاميذه عن السيد انه المسيح، من فوق (سماوي)، الابن صاحب السلطان من يؤمن به له حياه الابدية الف الكتاب


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

> قلت لك ايوة لان يسوع يهودي


شكراً.



> بتقولي و لماذا  يألف كتاب عن بنوة السيد المسيح وهو يهودي و كل يهودي ابن الله بقولك لان  اليهود صحيح ابناء الله لكن ابناء الله درجات كما فهمت


لم اقل انه ألف كتابا عن بنوة السيد المسيح.

ولا أعرف من تقصدين بـ"كما فهمت" من الذي فهم؟
إن كان أنا، فأنا لم اقل هذا، وإن كان انتي، فما علاقة كلامك بالرد؟



> حيث نجد ان ادم  و يعقوب و سليمان ابناء الله لكن منزلتهم اعلى من ابناء الله اليهود الناس  العاديين لانهم حملوا رساله الله  ....و السيد المسيح منزلته نفس منزله  رسل الله يعقوب و سليمان ...و يوحنا لانه يعلم ان بنوة السيد المسيح ليست  نفس بنوة ابناء الله اليهود المؤمنون


نحن لم نتكلم أصلا في ما تسميه أنتي "درجات" ، نحن نتكلم في الصفة نفسها "إبن الله" كلهم أبناء الله حسب كلامك، وكل يهودي إبن لله حسب كلامك، فلماذا يكتب كتابا ويؤديه بالمعجزات والاحداث وووو ليقول شيء معلوما من اليهود بالضرورة إذ انه يهودي كما قلتي؟

هل ترين اين السؤال؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> نحن لم نتكلم أصلا في ما تسميه أنتي "درجات" ، نحن نتكلم في الصفة نفسها "إبن الله" كلهم أبناء الله حسب كلامك، وكل يهودي إبن لله حسب كلامك، فلماذا يكتب كتابا ويؤديه بالمعجزات والاحداث وووو ليقول شيء معلوما من اليهود بالضرورة إذ انه يهودي كما قلتي؟
> 
> هل ترين اين السؤال؟



صبرك ياااااااااااااارب ................طيب يمكن لانه راى المعجزات و آمن بأن السيد المسيح مرسل من الله او كمان تريد ان تقول انه ابن الله  الوحيد  ....طيب وهل لانه آمن بأن السيد المسيح ابن الله الوحيد و بتالي هو آله و كتب كتاب  بقى السيد المسيح آله و يجب ان نؤمن به على هذا الاساس دون اخذ باقي الحقائق  :thnk0001:

اشوفك بعد المغرب بروح اعمل فطار :t23:


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

> طيب يمكن لانه راى المعجزات و آمن بأن السيد المسيح مرسل من الله او كمان تريد ان تقول انه ابن الله الوحيد


لم أتكلم بعد في "إبن الله الوحيد" بل في "إبن الله"..

سواء مرسل أو غير مرسل فهو طالما يهودي فيكون إبن الله فما الداعي لكتابة كتاب كامل ليقل في نهايته أن هذا لنؤمن انه إبن الله؟
طيب ما كان كتب لنا أنه يهودي ونحن سنعرف انه إبن الله لأنه يهودي!



> طيب وهل لانه آمن بأن السيد المسيح ابن الله الوحيد و بتالي هو آله و كتب كتاب بقى السيد المسيح آله و يجب ان نؤمن به على هذا الاساس دون اخذ باقي الحقائق


خارج الحوار!!




سؤال آخر، لماذا لا يكتب أي يهودي كتاب عن أي يهودي (عظيم أو عادي) ليقول أنه إبن الله؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

مازلت أنتظر الإجابة من أنصار المصطفى..


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> أخت أنصار ...
> 
> يعني انتي اتفقتي مع الأخ مولكا على أن لقب "ابن الله الوحيد" الخاصة بالمسيح تختلف عن الباقي ممن ذكرتيهم في بداية الموضوع؟



لا لم اتفق لاني ذكرت انه ليس الابن الوحيد  و السبب 

ان لفظ  "ابن الله الوحيد"  تدل على التميز في البنوة والعلاقة بين الله و ابنه ..... وهذا  التميز عن باقي اليهود  ابناء الله "المؤمنين " يرجع هذا التمير  الى ان السيد السيح تخصص بحمل رساله الله الى اليهود لهذا لقب  "ابن الله الوحيد" لانه في زمانه هو الابن  الوحيد بين كل اليهود ابناء الله الذي اختارة الله لحمل رسالتة لليهود ....كذلك  انبياء الله يعقوب و سليمان حملوا نفس اللقب في زمانهم مثل السيد المسيح و نجد ذلك في الايات التاليه 

«هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: إِسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ». (خروج 4: 22)
«لأَنِّي صِرْتُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ أَباً وَأَفْرَايِمُ هُوَ بِكْرِي». ( إرميا 31: 9) 
« قَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ». (مزمور 2: 7)

    لذلك فهو في النهاية نبي و رسول من الله مثل باقي الانبياء و الرسل


----------



## أَمَة (27 يوليو 2012)

أتجنب المشاركة في قسم الشبهات ليس لقلة غيرتي على خلاص النفوس وليس لأني غير مؤهلة فأنا أرد وأكتب بنعمة إلهنا الحي الذي معنا وبيننا الى الأبد بالروح القدس، بل لأني افضل أن اقدم يد المساعدة لمن يسأل بدلا من أن ابرر إيماني *لمن يرفض أن يفهمه.*

الأخت أنصار إنسانة عزيزة علي واسلوبها بالرغم من أنه مهذب إلا أنه يستفزني* أحيانا* لأنه جدلي من أجل الدفاع عن دينها. وكأن دينها لا يثتب إلا بإسقاط النبوة على المسيح بمفهوم القرآن الخاطئ . 

فيا ريت تقبل مني هذه المشاركة.  وللعلم لن يكون لي استمر في الردود لأني احب أن أوصل الأمانة ولا الزم أحدا بقبولها أو رفضها.



انصار المصطفى قال:


> تصدق اني كمان مثلك تائها ...مولكا توهني يعني عايز الموضوع يمشي على مزاجة :t23:


 
لا يا حبيبتي *أنصار المصطفى *محدش تاية غيرك. والمثل يقول اللي يمشي مع التايه يتوه.
 
غيرتك  لدينك ونبيك تمدحين عليها، ولكن جهلك بالمسيحية يرثى له أيضا. غيرتك العمياء سبب جهلك، وستحدد مصيرك الأبدي لأنها إختيارك.





انصار المصطفى قال:


> وهل لانه آمن بأن السيد المسيح ابن الله الوحيد و بتالي هو آله و كتب كتاب  بقى السيد المسيح آله و يجب ان نؤمن به على هذا الاساس دون اخذ باقي الحقائق  :thnk0001:




إيماننا بأن المسيح هو الإله الذي ظهر بالجسد مبنيا على إيمان الذين سبقونا الذين عرفوه وعايشوه وعاينوا أعماله المعجزية وهو يشفي المرضى ويفتح اعين العميان ويخرج الشياطين من الناس، ويقيم الموتى.

شاهدوه على الجبل عندما َتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ وَأَضَاءَ وَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ. وَإِذَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا قَدْ ظَهَرَا لَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ.  يوحنا كاتب الإنجيل كان واحدا من الثلاث الذين عاينوا هذه الرؤية.

سجدوا لهقَائِلِينَ: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ!». يوم أتى الى سفينتهم ماشيا على المياه وسكنت الريح فورا.

سمعوا منه كلامه أنه سيُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ....   وقد تَمَّ كل قاله لهم، وشاهدوه مصلوبا وميتا ومكفنا وموضوعا في قبرٍ ثم قائما من الأموات في اليوم الثالث، ويحضر بينهم والأبواب مغلقة  و يُري يديه التي سمرتا بالمسامير وجنبه الذي طعن بالحربة الى تلميذه الذي كان غائبا في حضوره الأول. 

بعد قيامته حدثهم وعلمهم عن ملكوت الله لمدة اربعين يوما، وقبل صعوده الى السماء وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَمِعٌ مَعَهُمْ أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَبْرَحُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُوا «مَوْعِدَ الآبِ الَّذِي  أخبرهم عنه قبل صلبه، إذ قال لهم:

16. وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ *لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ*
17. رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي *لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ* وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ
.26. وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي *فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.*

هذا هو الروح القدس الذي أولتم عنه وقلتم أن المقصود به هو محمد وأن المسيح تنبأ عنه .....  كم هو مؤفق ومحزن مثل هذا الكلام المؤدي بإصحابه ومن يقبله الى الهلاك الأبدي...... 

عفوا لا أرغب في الخروج عن الموضوع، بل هي مناسبة للتطرق عن جهل المسلم بالأنجيل لأن الذين يؤلفون الشبهات يختلفون عن ناقليها. الفئة الأولى لها أهداف ومكاسب أما الثانية فهي التي يُرثى لها لأنها تابعة ولم (بإستثناء اقلية) ترى بحياتها إنجيلا، ولم تقرأه، وكل ما تعرفه عنه هو من الشيوخ. 




هل محمد مكث الى الأبد أم أنه مات وشبع موتا؟ 
هل محمد كان روحا وليس جسدا ولم يراه العالم ؟
 أم أن محمد علَّم كل شيء وذكَّر بكل ما قاله المسيح ؟ 
العكس هو الصحيح، محمد حاء ونقد كل تعاليم المسيح لأن بعد المسيح لم يبقَ تعاليم جديدة لأي نبي جديد. بالمسيح تمت النبؤات وكل نبي بعده كاذب. 
لو محمد فعل ما قاله المسيح عن الروح القدس أي علم عنه لكان رسولا له، ولكنه أراد شيئا أكبر... أراد ان يساوي نفس بالمسيح لا بل أعظم منه لأنه جعل نفسه خاتم الأنبياء وهو الذي عاد بالناس الى الخلف من عهد النعمة والخلاص الى عهد الناموس والشريعة والعين بالعين والسن بالسن.​نعود الى موضوعنا . هذا هو إيماننا المبني على صخرة المسيح، وكل من يؤمن بالمسيح يأخذ الروح القدس . لأن لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ: «يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ» إِلاَّ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

المسيح نفسه أوصى تلاميذه قائلا:

19. فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ *بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*.
20. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.

كلمة أخيرة الخص وأختم بها مشاركتي. 



المسيح خلق أعين للرجل الذي ولد أعمى وعاش ثلاثين سنة بدون بصر، وصار يبصر. وكان ذلك في يوم السبت المقدس عند اليهود . فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ (عن المسيح): «هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْفَظُ السَّبْتَ». لأنهم كانوا *يعبدون الحرف بعيدا عن الروح* . وطردوا الأعمى من الهيكل،  وسمع المسيخ انهم أخرجوه خارجا لأنه شهد له أنه من الله، فقال له:

 35. «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟» ​
36. أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لِأُومِنَ بِهِ؟»​
37. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ* هُوَ هُوَ*».​
38. فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ.​
كلمة *هو هو *بالغة العبرية تعني: يهوه = الكائن = الله.​


إصطلاح* إبن الله* يا *أنصار المصطفى *معروفُ جيدا عند اليهود *ولا يجهلونه مثلك* بل يعرفون حق المعرقة -بعكسك- الفرق بينه وبين وبين قولك "الم يذكر الكتاب المقدس ان داود و أدم و سليمان ابناء الله ايضاً " والدليل على ذلك أن بحسب ناموسهم اسلموه للصلب لأنه جعل نفسه إبن الله.​ 
6. فَلَمَّا رَآهُ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْخُدَّامُ صَرَخُوا: «اصْلِبْهُ! اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاصْلِبُوهُ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً».
7. أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَنَا نَامُوسٌ وَحَسَبَ نَامُوسِنَا *يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ**لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ».*

يا ريت بعد كل هذا تستثمري ذكاءك ووقتك وعقلك للبحث في معرفة الحق. أما  إذا كنت تخافين من البحث خشية الوقوع في المعصية، صلي لله واطلبي منه بقلب صادق ان يظهر لك أين الحق مع المسيح أم مع محمد. لأنك لو عرفتِ الحق ستتحررين من هذه الغيرة العمياء.

لأ اطلب منك أكثر من هذا، علما أن الله أعطى الإنسان العقل خلافا عن بقية المخلوقات لكي يعرفه ويميز ويختار بينه وبين الألهة الكاذبة ويكون مصير الإنسان وفقا لإختياره لكي يتبرر الله في أحكامه العادلة، فلا نقول فيما بعد أنه ظالم.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> سؤال آخر، لماذا لا يكتب أي يهودي كتاب عن أي يهودي (عظيم أو عادي) ليقول أنه إبن الله؟



لان بنوة السيد المسيح غير عن باقي اليهود  ابناء الله "المؤمنين " يرجع هذا التميير  الى ان السيد المسيح تخصص بحمل رساله الله الى اليهود و قد ايدة الله بمعجزات كثيرة  يمكن لهذا السبب  كتب عنه ليقول انه ابن الله ...كذلك لان السيد المسيح كان يقول لا تلاميذة انه ابن الله 

لا يوجد لدي اجابه غيرها اذا لم تحب إجابتي غلق الموضوع لاني مللت من تكرار سؤالك


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

> لان بنوة السيد المسيح غير عن باقي اليهود  ابناء الله "المؤمنين "


نحن الآن لا نقارن البنوات، ولكن نسأل عن اللفظ نفسه، كلهم ابناء الله، الدرجات هذه لها شأن آخر، فالكتاب عندما قال ذكر أنه "إبن الله" ولم يقل "إبن الله المميز" هنا مثلا!



> يمكن لهذا السبب  كتب عنه ليقول انه ابن الله


وكل اليهود لم يكونوا رسلا ولا حملوا رسالة ومع ذلك هم أبناء الله بدون أن يكتب أحد كتب عنهم!



> كذلك لان السيد المسيح كان يقول لا تلاميذة انه ابن الله


صحيح صحيح، هو ليه المسيح كان بيقول لتلاميذه انه ابن الله طالما هو يهودي زي ما انتي قلتي؟ طب ما هو طالما يهودي إذن فهم جميعا إبناء لله! 
اية الجديد!؟



> لا يوجد لدي اجابه غيرها اذا لم تحب إجابتي غلق الموضوع لاني مللت من تكرار سؤالك


لديك إجابة واحدة صحيحة لم تورديها..


الموضوع مازال لم يدخل في العمق..


----------



## انصار المصطفى (29 يوليو 2012)

> وكل اليهود لم يكونوا رسلا ولا حملوا رسالة ومع ذلك هم أبناء الله بدون أن يكتب أحد كتب عنهم!



اليهود ابناء الله لان الكتاب المقدس قال ذلك  *8- (التثنية 14: 1 أنتُم أبناءُ الرّبِّ إلهِكُم ). 
*
اما لماذا اليهود ابناء الله حسب سؤالك و لم يحملوا رسالة ؟؟

 لأنَّك شعب مقدَّس للرب إلهك،


وقد اختارك الرب لكي تكون له شعبًا خاصًا فوق جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض" [1-2].





> صحيح صحيح، هو ليه المسيح كان بيقول لتلاميذه انه ابن الله طالما هو يهودي زي ما انتي قلتي؟ طب ما هو طالما يهودي إذن فهم جميعا إبناء لله!
> اية الجديد!؟



الجديد المعجزات التي ايدة الله بها 





> لديك إجابة واحدة صحيحة لم تورديها..



لا يوجد لدي اي إجابة اخرى ....





> الموضوع مازال لم يدخل في العمق



و شكله مش هيدخل لاني تعبت من اسلوبك في الحوار و شكلي مش هواصل الحوار اذا استمريت على نفس الاسلوب :giveup:


----------



## انصار المصطفى (29 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> أتجنب المشاركة في قسم الشبهات ليس لقلة غيرتي على خلاص النفوس وليس لأني غير مؤهلة فأنا أرد وأكتب بنعمة إلهنا الحي الذي معنا وبيننا الى الأبد بالروح القدس، بل لأني افضل أن اقدم يد المساعدة لمن يسأل بدلا من أن ابرر إيماني *لمن يرفض أن يفهمه.*
> 
> الأخت أنصار إنسانة عزيزة علي واسلوبها بالرغم من أنه مهذب إلا أنه يستفزني* أحيانا* لأنه جدلي من أجل الدفاع عن دينها. وكأن دينها لا يثتب إلا بإسقاط النبوة على المسيح بمفهوم القرآن الخاطئ .
> 
> ...



اهلين اختي امة ...قرأت ردك و كنت سوف ارد عليكِ لكن الاخ مولكا بيحذف اي رد لي خارج الموضوع و خارج حواري معه .


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

> اليهود ابناء الله لان الكتاب المقدس قال ذلك  *8- (التثنية 14: 1 أنتُم أبناءُ الرّبِّ إلهِكُم ).
> *
> اما لماذا اليهود ابناء الله حسب سؤالك و لم يحملوا رسالة ؟؟
> 
> لأنَّك شعب مقدَّس للرب إلهك،


ما الخلاف في هذا أو اين سؤالي عن هذا!!؟
رجاء التركيز..

أين ردك؟



> الجديد المعجزات التي ايدة الله بها


يا انصار، هل تجيدي القراءة والكتابة؟ هل حقا تجيدينها؟
ما علاقة جوابك بسؤالي؟

السؤال مرة أخرى:


> صحيح صحيح، هو  ليه المسيح كان بيقول لتلاميذه انه *ابن الله* *طالما هو يهودي* زي ما انتي  قلتي؟ طب ما هو طالما يهودي إذن فهم جميعا إبناء لله!
> أية الجديد؟





> اقتباس:الموضوع مازال لم يدخل في العمقو شكله مش هيدخل لاني تعبت من اسلوبك في الحوار و شكلي مش هواصل الحوار اذا استمريت على نفس الاسلوب


لا يهمني ان تستمري، فالحوارت هذه إن لم تكوني على قدرها فلا تفتحي موضوع لتتكلمي فيه، المهم، اين الجواب؟
لم تقدمي ولا جواب واحد له علاقة بالسؤال!


----------

